

Ask HN: spring break projects, anyone? - _mattb

for those of us still under tutelage and with spring break upon us/arriving, any mini-projects you're pursuing?  Myself, I'd like to explore some garden management, track what you grow, software.
======
dget
since I really can't avoid school... I was planning on making some software to
help me choose classes.

~~~
coryl
You need software for that?

~~~
keefe
probably really helpful if you are trying to optimize your time to degree - I
did my undergrad with a double major in 3 years, it's a lot of work setting
that up and it requires special permission. I'd setup a DAG of class
dependencies and look at which classes to ask special permission for - this is
easy in early CS classes in particular, you go to the prof and go I want to
take X as a coreq with Y instead of as a prereq because I have basic
competence and let me show you how. <blahblahblah about X and Y>

